
It's Raining Dandruff: On the Flake Epidemic - CasaShipwreck
https://medium.com/@ramanfrey/its-raining-dandruff-3d8681420a0
======
bsg75
> A meeting to chart our company’s course, big decisions, and you want me
> there? How about an immediate response? I know you’re checking those
> e-mails.

Is there a new trend where under the guise of productivity, people in tech and
business set aside time for reading company email - sometimes as infrequent as
once a week - and thus delay the dissemination of information and in turn
block progress?

I get that focus is important - I don't believe that multitasking is usually a
good idea - but collaboration also critical. And in an era of electronic
communication, if its more time efficient for me to drive to another state
than send you an email or IM, we are not progressing. And you look flakey.

